# Sell own brand t shirts in street markets



## panix (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello people! I am very new in this forum and in the t-shirt art in general. I created my website for selling my design t shirts and it is online, but I need some help to find out how to rent a street market stall here in London. I searched online but the information are not really clear on how to do it and which kind of permissions are required. Anyone already did or doing it?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

what part of town are you in?

Most of the street markets are run by the local borough council. Others are run by private operators (Camden, Spitalfields etc).

Check with the local borough, or try the National Market Traders Federation www.nmtf.co.uk for details.

If no luck ask a trader, but make sure it is one selling something different to you, as they may not be too helpful.


----------



## panix (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Pat!
I live not far from Portobello road, which is a great place for street markets!! I asked already to a couple of traders but I think it works in a different way if the stall is rented from the council (in this case there may be a long queue) or if the stall in rent by a private (more expensive I think). I think also a kind of insurance is required. Gonna have a look with the local borough to find it out properly.
The hardest thing of this project is to show up your design to people.
I have a friend who had a food stall in Camden, he told me that some of the stalls outside are rent even daily.
Are you located in London as well?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

panix said:


> Hi Pat!
> I live not far from Portobello road, which is a great place for street markets!! I asked already to a couple of traders but I think it works in a different way if the stall is rented from the council (in this case there may be a long queue) or if the stall in rent by a private (more expensive I think). I think also a kind of insurance is required. Gonna have a look with the local borough to find it out properly.
> The hardest thing of this project is to show up your design to people.
> I have a friend who had a food stall in Camden, he told me that some of the stalls outside are rent even daily.
> Are you located in London as well?



Used to live near Euston, but I escaped!

National Market Traders Federation include insurance in their membership fee. About £100 for the year, maight be able to get it cheaper if you shop around, but NMTF is recognised by most operators and councils.

Most markets operate a casual system - if you turn up first thing in the morning and there is a vacant pitch you might get on for the day.

There are about six markets in Camden, some do still offer pitches by the day. Problem with Camden is it is full of students, and they don't have much to spend.

Spitalfields (over in the East End) can be quite good.


----------



## panix (Aug 5, 2014)

I lived for two years in Mornington Crescent, very near Euston and I know very well the area!!
Thanks a lot for your info...you have been very helpful.
I will have a look for register as a trader, and hopefully I will do something on September as I will be away for two weeks in August. I heard already about Spitfields market, and I think at the moment East London is a great place for this kind of stuff!


----------

